# Police Warn Of Cocaine Cut With Animal Drug



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Ingredient Sends Users To Hospital

*PORTSMOUTH, N.H. -- *A New Hampshire police department is warning that a drug used to treat animals is being added to cocaine and sending users of the illegal drug to the hospital.

Portsmouth Police Sgt. Mike Schwartz said the department was contacted over the weekend by a Boston-area hospital and told that multiple patients were showing up after having adverse reactions to cocaine laced with the drug levamisole.

Police Warn Of Cocaine Cut With Animal Drug - New Hampshire News Story - WMUR Manchester


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

I say spike all the drugs, eliminate problems. Try it once and you wont try it again.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I heard the Dealers street name is "Pit Bull"


----------



## Mozzarella (Apr 8, 2006)

PortsMOUTH NH should learn to just keep quiet.


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

drug dealers are going more professional, taking a page from the tobacco companies play book...not sure why they picked the 'kill your customers' page, but whatever works huh?


----------

